# UBER XXX - Durex Joint Venture



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UBER Business development VP, Ms Fanny Leakalot annouces acquisition of Durex Delivery service.

http://mashable.com/2013/02/01/durex-condom-delivery/


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

It wouldn't be so hard for each UBER driver to carry a few extra rubbers now would it?


----------



## michaeljackson (Apr 10, 2014)

It might be a wee bit 'harder' then you think.


----------

